# How to cope with kids and part time job



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

I have just found out I am pregnant woop woop!

H and I have been talking about time and finances. We have agreed that I should go part time (if my work allows it) after the baby is born.
I would rather be part time just to have some time-out to myself (if you can call it that) but also to be able to bring in some money.

Financially we will be ok (fingers crossed) but just not sure what hours to ask for, even though the choice may be out of my hands. Both our Mums and Dads would love time with there grandchild so i know they can help out for a few hours a week but it would be unfair to ask too much of them plus I guess I dont really want to have to depend on them to much.
My plan is to do the schools runs and work in between those hours.

I havent discussed anything with my work or family yet as I havent told them our happy news (still early).


Looking for advice - 
Just wondered what your routine is? 
How many hours/days do you feel is manageable at your job knowing you have the house to take care of?
Are there times/areas you struggle with?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you're going to be working and have a child, why is the house your responsibility?

I worked full time and was a single mom with three kids - you do what you gotta do. School time definitely would have been ideal work hours, but not feasible for me. You have to learn to let some things go - your house will not be spotless because your priorities will shift to your kids and spending quality time with them.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I worked 4 days a week and used Fridays for housework and errands as necessary. I worked 32 hours a week.


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I worked 4 days a week and used Fridays for housework and errands as necessary. I worked 32 hours a week.


Wow! Well done you. That's a lot.

What happens with kids whilst your at work those 4 days, does some else take them to school/watch them?


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

I need to find a balance where I'm not feeling guilty. 

I think if I work a lot of hours then that means I will be spending hardly anytime with the baby and depending a lot on our parents but on the upside making a good contribution finance wise.

However the less hours I work means I won't be brining in much but I would get to spend time with our baby and be on top of housework.

Damned if you do and damned if you don't.:scratchhead:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you sat down with you husband and discuss/figure out how much you NEED to bring in? Will you pay your inlaws for babysitting? Is your goal to be able to make ends meet or to have some life outside the home? Many women on TAM have tried being a SAHM and found it wasn't their cup of tea. It's a lot to consider but if your reason ks strictly for money part time work might turn out to not even be worth it unless you just want time out of the house.


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> Have you sat down with you husband and discuss/figure out how much you NEED to bring in? Will you pay your inlaws for babysitting? Is your goal to be able to make ends meet or to have some life outside the home? Many women on TAM have tried being a SAHM and found it wasn't their cup of tea. It's a lot to consider but if your reason ks strictly for money part time work might turn out to not even be worth it unless you just want time out of the house.


Yes I have discussed things with my H. I want to be part time and financially that checks out.
I didn't think paying the inlaws or my parents to spend time with their grandchild was necessary (don't plan on working long hours). I haven't discussed anything with them yet so it may be that they can't help out, so that's fine. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. 

Just looking for examples of how other people divide their time.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

We have a 4 year old. 

My husband is a firefighter so his shifts are 24 hours on and 48 hours off. On his days off he also works part time.

I work full time as well. 

I'm out the door by 7am, drop my son off at preschool, go to work, get off work, pick him up from school, and then go home and cook dinner and do chores. 

My husband is pretty good about helping clean up after dinner and he'll do a load of laundry here and there. 

I generally try to space out my chores so it doesnt take hours. I'll vacuum one night, clean the bathrooms another, etc. I do all the housework through the week and a load or 2 of laundry on weekdays. I try to have everything done by the weekends so on my 2 days off I don't have to "work", other then maybe a load of laundry.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

If you're relying on in-laws, you need to have a CLEAR understanding with them about what their time/day commitment is, because you will be put in a position of reliance on them.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

KI0159 said:


> What happens with kids whilst your at work those 4 days, does some else take them to school/watch them?


My husband worked a weird shift where he was off several days a week and I was off one. Our kids were in daycare 2-3 days a week. Still had to pay for it full time which kinda sucked but what can you do? We needed it and part time wasn't an option.

I ended up quitting my job before my kids started school (they were 3 and 1 at the time) but if I were working now they have lots of before/after school programs here. 

Not sure what I'd do during holidays, spring/fall break or summers. We don't have family around.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've always worked full-time and sometimes overtime when my kids were little, plus I have always been the one to do all the housework, cooking, taking kids to appointments or activities, etc. It's not ideal but it can work. My little one is in 2nd grade now, so he only goes to daycare for about 1 1/2 hours before school and 1/2 hour after school and it is much more affordable. For the last 2 months, I have been working a second job also, and this has been stressful because I almost never have a day off. My son does miss me, but even on days like today which will be a 16 hour work day for me, I got to spend a little time with him in the morning and will see him for about a half hour between jobs tonight. being able to work part-time with a young child will be such a blessing for you - enjoy it!


----------

